# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] Θερμοκρασίες λάπτοπ

## Karny

Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα..Εχω ένα λάπτοπ HP Pavillion DV6, 15άρα οθόνη, περίπου 7 ετών.
Ανέκαθεν είχα ένα cpu meter στην επιφάνεια εργασίας και το core temp να τρέχει και να δείχνει θερμοκρασίες.Αυτό που παρατηρώ τώρα τελευταία είναι μεγάλες θερμοκρασίες με τον ανεμιστήρα να δουλεύει φουλ,καυτό αέρα από πίσω και σκέφτηκα οτι χρειάζεται καθάρισμα, πάστες κτλ..
Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι τι θερμοκρασίες μετράει το core temp (και όποιο άλλο πρόγραμμα) και αν οι ενδείξεις της τάξης των 75-85 βαθμών μάξιμουμ μπορούν κάνουν ζημιά στον υπολογιστή.Χρειάζεται άμεσα καθάρισμα, θα πάθει ζημιά;;

----------


## krissgr

Άνοιξα χθες ενα HP που όλες οι θυρίδες από τις ψύκτρες ήταν κλειστές απο τη βρόμα. Αποτέλεσμα καμμένη CPU. Άμεσα καθαρισμός. 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T520 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## toni31

Οι θερμοκρασίες έχουν σχέση και με την λειτουργία του μηχανήματος. Αν αυτοί οι βαθμοί υπάρχουν χωρίς να τρέχουν εφαρμογές και το CPU είναι σχεδόν σε αδράνεια τότε είναι μεγάλες. Αν όμως έχεις full load τότε είναι μικρές. Οπότε είναι σχετικό αυτό που ρωτάς.
Αν δεν τον έχεις καθαρίσει ποτέ ή πέρασε καιρός από την τελευταία φορά, τότε θα πρέπει να τον καθαρίσεις.




> Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι τι θερμοκρασίες μετράει το core temp (και όποιο άλλο πρόγραμμα)


Του πυρήνα




Ρίξε και μια ματιά _εδώ_

----------


## JOUN

Ανοιγμα και καθαρισμα αμεσως πριν σου χτυπησει την GPU γιατι μετα εμπλεξες..

----------


## Karny

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις, θα κανονίσω καθάρισμα!Καλημέρες!  :Smile:

----------

